# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 10 >  Cho thuê shophouse 24h vạn phúc Miễn phí 3 tháng tiền thuê

## tuanphland12

Cho thuê shophouse 24h Vạn Phúc địa điểm kinh doanh lý tưởng được phép hoạt động 24/24h. Top 1 mặt bằng kinh doanh đẹp nhất Hà Đông các loại diện tích. 
Vị trí:Nằm trên trục đường Tố Hữu cắt ngang Vạn Phúc, trải dài 3 km nối liện khu đô thị Nam Cường.Nằm trong vị trí đắc địa tại Hà Đông, gần với các tập đoàn và tòa nhà lớn như Tập đoàn Nam Cường, tòa nhà Mulberry Lane, tòa The Price, Park City, Bưu Điện Hà Đông, Làng Lụa Vạn Phúc,... 
Công năng: Ngân hàng, showroom, nhà hàng, thời trang, vườn bia, trưng bày sản phẩm, spa, salon tóc, hàng xách tay, cửa hàng tiêu dùng, tiện ích...
+DT 68m2x3,5T MT 5,5m căn góc A3 vị trí gần cổng chợ hoa chợ đồ cổ Vạn Phúc giá 40tr.( miễn phí 3 tháng cho khách hàng sửa chữa) 
+DT 80m2x4T Mt 8,9m giá 55tr.bàn giao thô 
+ DT 60m2x4T MT 5m giá 40tr có 2 căn liền nhau bàn giao thô. 
+ DT: 80m2 x 3,5T. Nội thất cơ bản có thang máy trong cùng, thiết kế thông sàn tối ưu hóa diện tích sử dụng. MT: Lô góc 2 mặt tiền 8,9m2. Giá 60tr/th. 
+ DT 50m2 x 3,5T và 1 gác lửng 30m, MT 4,2m giá 30tr/th.Hiện còn 3 căn liền nhau khách hàng có thể thuê cả 3 căn để tang dt sử dụng ( miễn phí 3 tháng cho khách hàng sửa chữa) 
+DT 100m2x3,5T hoàn thiện cơ bản MT 9m giá 70tr/th. Chủ nhà dễ tính kinh doanh mọi lĩnh vực. 
+ 150m2x3,5T, MT 15m giá 105tr/tháng kinh doanh mọi lĩnh vực. 
+ DT 120m2x3,5T, MT 10m 1 thang máy giá 80tr/th. 
+ DT 300m2x4T MT 30m2 thông sàn, thang máy lớn trong cùng giá 240tr/th. 
+DT 60m2x3,5T nối liền phía sau 140m2 đất dịch vụ dãy A2  giá 50tr . thích hợp kinh doanh massage xông hơi, cafe ...
+DT 120mx3,5T MT 11m nối liền 120m2 phía sau xây dựng để thô và thông sàn thích hợp kinh doanh nhà hàng ,sowroom,trưng bảy sản phẩm (Dãy B1).
Ngoài ra còn rất nhiều mặt bằng theo yêu cầu kinh doanh của khách hàng.Hiện đã có rất nhiều nhà hàng lớn đã khai trương và đi vào sử dụng: nhà hàng Mai Hương, nhà hàng Thác Bạc,Bia hơi Thu Hằng, Lẩu nướng ,Lẩu hơi,nhà Hàng Hà Nội Xưa...
Liên hệ : 0977.275.717

----------

